
Keeping a clean Git history - invalid_arg
http://mat-mcloughlin.net/2015/06/27/keeping-a-clean-git-history
======
VLM
I like making a branch instead of rolling up commits. So I'd have a branch
"feature-add-nyan-cat" rather than rollin up commits with "Implemented the new
hackerz code to add a nyan cat" as in the article.

May want to see git-flow for a good time. Automates some of the pain of
branching. Was considered very cool a few years ago when it was new, not sure
if its now standard or now deprecated, either way no one talks about it. But
it does work.

WRT not liking transient comments in code, agreed there is little point in
documenting for all time that I have poor spelling or similar minor bugs, but
I'll admit in public to putting comments in my code to save me time in the
future like "You might think you could optimize this next section using sneaky
algorithm XYZ, but you can not, see bug number 123456 for detailed explanation
of exactly how XYZ is unfortunately O(N^90) given occasional weird input data"
I have been around long enough to have the experience of making the same
mistake twice and then deja vu hits...

Also I put in lots of placeholder comments "Space reserved for a future delete
feature", if I have to figure out the entire state machine or algorithm anyway
to understand feature #7, may as well document what I figured out about
features #8 and #9 even if I'm not using it today. Otherwise I'll just have to
reverse engineer it again next month...

